# FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!



## SebiXX (11. Februar 2014)

*FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der FritzBox 6360 Cable von Unitymedia.
ich habe das Passwort, welches zu 100% richtig ist, auf der Seite fritz.box eingegeben, allerdings war das Passwort falsch, habe dann alle möglichen Kombinationen ausprobiert.
Habe die FritzBox dann zurückgesetzt, neues Passwort eingegeben, natürlich so wie ich es eingegeben habe aufgeschrieben und eingegeben, um in die Benutzeroberfläche zu gelangen, es ging ! Dann habe ich erstmal alles so weit eingestellt.
Grade eben (vor ca. 20 min) habe ich gesehen, dass ich auf mein FritzNAS nicht zugreifen kann, wollte dann wieder über fritz.box in die Benutzeroberfläche und was war, das Passwort war falsch.. Das kann doch nicht sein oder ?

Könnt ihr mir Ursachen nennen, die dafür Verantwortlich sein können, das das Passwort nicht mehr gültig ist ?
Oder Tipps, wie sich diese "Phänomen" verhindern lässt ?

Danke im Voraus

SebiXX


----------



## der_knoben (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Schon mal nen anderen Browser probiert.

Ich hatte solch ein Phänomen mal mit einer Box von Alice. Mit dem Firefox war jedes mal das Passwort falsch, mit dem IE war es richtig.


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Februar 2014)

Die Medienberichte über gehackte FritzBoxen in den letzten Tagen sind Dir geläufig?

Mach den Werksreset vielleicht nochmal und dann mach gemäß den AVM-Empfehlungen (dutzendfach im Netz zu finden) die Schotten dicht.

Kontrolliere auch Deine Telefonrechnung.

Wenn's das war, kannste Dich auf der einen Seite freuen, auf der anderen...

Wenn's das nicht war, rufe Deinen Netzbetreiber an, schildere denen das Problem und verlange eine neue Box.

MfG


----------



## Handlamp (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Auf das Fritz!Nas kommst du auch mit einem Benutzernamen und PW. Eventuell verschluckt sich die Box wenn du da das selbe PW wie bei der Box direkt nutzt.

Sollte es das sein hat die Box jedoch auch nen Hau weg.

Kabel BW Tauscht die Box aber erst wenn du dich selbst an AVM gewendet hast und eine entsprechende Ticket ID hast. Geht per Telefon ganz schnell bei den Jungs von AVM


----------



## SebiXX (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Danke für die Vielen Antworten! 
Das mit den gehackten FritzBoxen ist mir neu, muss ich morgen mal schauen, dann Unitymedia und AVM kontaktieren.

Das mit dem Browser habe ich probiert, leider fehlanzeige, klappt nicht, schade.


----------



## Tommi1 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Warum willst Du AVM informieren?
Anleitungen gints inziwchen genügend.
Auch bei AVM
Und vergiss nicht, das neue FW Aupdate zu installieren.


----------



## SebiXX (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Die FritzBox läuft mit FritzOS 6.00, ist das bereits die neue Version ?


----------



## Tommi1 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Anscheinend.
Bei AVM gibt es zumindest gar keine FW zum runterladen.
News und Updates | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline

Du kannst ja auch einfach mal die Update Funktion der Box benutzten und schauen, was sich ergibt.


Und bevor Du wegen der aktuellen Sicherheitsproblematik fragst:
http://www.avm.de/de/Sicherheit/hinweis.html


----------



## SebiXX (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Muss ich morgen erstmal resetten, komme ja im Moment nicht auf die FritzBox drauf


----------



## Handlamp (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Deine Box müsste doch auch von Unitymedia mit Updates versorgt werden oder? Weil dann kannst du das Sicherheitsupdate nicht selbst aufspielen, sonder vorläufig nur den Fernzugriff deaktivieren


----------



## SebiXX (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Hmm ja stimmt du hast recht , die hat ja eine Art Branding vom Provider .. Ach Mist ...
Also den Fernzugriff, habe ich noch nie aktiviert, hoffe einfach mal der ist standardmäßig deaktiviert.


----------



## Handlamp (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

ja von Haus aus ist der Zu. Wenn du auch keine https Freigabe gemacht hast kann deiner Box normal nichts passieren.

Gruß


----------



## SebiXX (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Habe die Box jetzt nochmal resettet und wirklich alles dicht gemacht. 
Bis jetzt läuft, werde mich melden, wenn es wieder irgendwas gibt.

Danke an die Hilfe!!!
Lg


----------



## Handlamp (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Notfalls mal einen kurzen Anruf beim Provider tätigen. Die können dir dann auch die aktuelle Firmware (welche Version das auch immer gerade bei denen ist da sie ja immer hinterher hängen) drüber spielen. Nicht das irgend ne Option zerschossen ist, welche du durch den geminderten Einstellmöglichkeiten nicht selbst fixen kannst.


----------



## SebiXX (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Also was definitiv nicht geht, ist die Update Funktion wenn ich auf dem Assistenten bin.
Könnte aber an der beschnittenen UnityMedia-Firmware liegen


----------



## Atothedrian (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: FritzBox 6360 Cable (Unitymedia) Problem | Passwort ständig falsch!*

Hab das Gerät auch von meinem Anbieter. FÜr den 6360 Cable gibt es noch kein Update zu der genanten Lücke. Die Cable Modelle bekommen zumindest bei mir das Update direkt über den Providerzugang, sodass ich da gar nix machen muss/kann. Das Update für die Modelle soll auch zusammen mit den Providern entwicklet werden von daher geh ich mal aus, dass du da im moment nicht viel machen kannst. Das Phänomen mit dem PW hab ich aber auch und ich hab nie Fernzugriff an.

Edit: Ok war nicht ganz Up-to Date. Kabel D fängt mit dem roll-out an, Unitymedia braucht aber noch.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Fritzbox-Hack-Update-fuer-die-Kabelnetze-rollt-2111847.html


----------

